# The village wood carver...



## furholler (Feb 1, 2005)

...that's me! What do you think?


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

wow! I love it! wish you lived closer, I'm looking for a carved wooden gate....


----------



## standles (Apr 12, 2013)

Very nice.

I just picked up the knives and some books to start chip carving. Hope I am as good as you shortly.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Beautiful. It would be fun to see a video of you doing some of the carving too. Either way, it's a lovely piece and glad you shared.


----------



## furholler (Feb 1, 2005)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> furholler - is red oak too hard to woodchip carve?


Most definitely. Too many knots also. Basswood is the best, not necessarily because it is softer, but there aren't any knots. You need a tight grain, with few knots. Oak tends to have a wide grain.


----------



## furholler (Feb 1, 2005)

mzgarden said:


> Beautiful. It would be fun to see a video of you doing some of the carving too. Either way, it's a lovely piece and glad you shared.



If only I had a video camera...


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Beautiful!


----------



## dngrous (Sep 22, 2009)

That's amazing! I had no idea a clock could be carved with such detail by hand... Hand blown globe, too?


Okay, couldn't resist that... Very nice work, tho.


----------



## bryncalyn (Jan 7, 2013)

Beautiful chip carving!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Beautiful!


----------



## furholler (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks y'all! I thought I'd share another carving I'm pretty happy with. This is a likeness of my Maxwell Scottish family ancestral crest. Though the carving is done, I haven't decided on the finish yet.


----------

